# EN publishing question



## Clifford (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok i want to make some pick and mix siplaments for en world and i donot have Adobe acrobat. Is there a way i can submit it in another format?

Cliff


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 27, 2005)

E.N. Publishing is not currently accepting Pick n Mix submissions. Most of the PnM products we put out will be work by current staff members who have ideas of their own they want to try out. If you want to sell them yourself, you would want to ask this question in the e-Publishers forum, not here.

Also, to be honest, it does not foster much confidence in your writing skills if your question has spelling and capitalization errors.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2005)

Clifford said:
			
		

> Ok i want to make some pick and mix siplaments for en world and i donot have Adobe acrobat. Is there a way i can submit it in another format?
> 
> Cliff




You'd need to sign up to the store in order to begin publishing P&M products.  They have to be PDFs, though.

You might be able to find a publisher willing to take you on as an author and produce the PDFs for you, though.


----------



## Clifford (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info Morus it was realy helpful. And about my misspelling stuff wicket, Thats why we have editors.   

Cliff


----------



## arwink (Oct 27, 2005)

Clifford said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Morus it was realy helpful. And about my misspelling stuff wicket, Thats why we have editors.




I think you've got a slightly distorted idea of the role of the editor, and the status of the industry in general. There are a lot of people out there who want to write gaming stuff - why should an editor spend two hours editing the spelling and grammer on your submission when they can spent twenty minutes fine-tuning the manuscript of someone who took the time and effort to proof their work before submitting it.

The simple fact is this - the less work a company has to do in order to make your manuscript publishable, the more likely it is to be picked up and published. This is true of game publishing, just as it is in other areas. Considering Wickett is one of the editors and line developers for EN Publishing, I'd pay attention to what he's saying.


----------



## osarusan (Oct 27, 2005)

Just a note -- you can save as an Adobe PDF in most word-processors nowadays.


----------

